# Surf n turf



## Buckeyedude (Oct 16, 2022)

Hit the woods for a few hours this afternoon  despite  the high winds, saw a few, but nothing I'm able to shoot, or want to at this point.  Before hand, I breaded some walleye, seasoned some flank and ponch meat , mixed up some filling and made some venison flank rolls!
The filling is a combination  of smoked bacon bits, cream cheese, some queso, shredded mozzarella  and some chiltpolte Tabasco. I seasoned the meat with garlic  salt on one side and famous  Dave's rib rub along with olive oil on the outside..  I knew I should if tenderized or brined it, but time just didn't  allow.   Walleye  was great, the pinwheels tasted great, but were chewy. 
Smoked the venison in my mes until the average IT was 135-150
Also did a few venison "finger steaks" in the Depp fryer


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 17, 2022)

Looks and sounds great!!!

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 17, 2022)

Everything looks fantastic!
But it’s been years since I’ve had walleye, & I could eat that whole plate.
Al


----------



## tbern (Oct 17, 2022)

looks delicious!!


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 17, 2022)

Great looking plate all the way around.
Jim


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 17, 2022)

Man start to finish just spectacular. I’d sit down to thst anytime and be damn happy.


----------



## Buckeyedude (Oct 18, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks and sounds great!!!
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks, it was hit!


----------



## Buckeyedude (Oct 18, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Everything looks fantastic!
> But it’s been years since I’ve had walleye, & I could eat that whole plate.
> Al


I'm very fortunate to be within driving distance of the Walleye Capitol of the World!  The last 2 years haven't allowed much time to get on Erie, due to family issues, but we got to sneak out a couple of times this year in early summer to do some fishing, drinking beers and smoking cigars!  I love it on the water and the delicious walleye and perch are a extra perk!


----------



## Buckeyedude (Oct 18, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Man start to finish just spectacular. I’d sit down to thst anytime and be damn happy.


Me too!  I'm already wanting to get into the next batch lol!


----------

